# Blues gone wild oc verison



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

blues were everywhere last night off the oceanic pier. My dad was pulling them in two at a time. I think everyone who was on the pier caught fish.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

new here.. where is this place?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey TH&C 

Any size to those blues? Were they out far and could they be reached by surf casters? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

awesome man, looks like you and your dad had a blast, i might try to head down there wedensday night and comeback thursday night, im gonna assume you were catching them on spec rigs?


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m320/WOODSWOODY7/100_0102.jpg


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

<a href="http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m320/WOODSWOODY7/?action=view&current=100_0102.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m320/WOODSWOODY7/100_0102.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats what I'm talkin bout. Way to get 'em


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice cooler full of fish. Hope you got an electric fillet knife : )


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

fillet them all in 2 hours my arm still hurts


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

Is there no limit in #'s you can keep at ocean? There is in the Bay, but the blues are not here yet.


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

You can keep 10 per person.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

teamhook&cook said:


>


Hey... there's more than 10 in that cooler!!! LOL....


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

There must have been 10-15 of ya to keep that many . LOL


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

...typical


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

kurazy kracka said:


> ...typical


whats typical? the guy mentioned his dad, so thats obviously 20 blues, who knows what else was in the cooler, and who is to say there wasnt someone else there fishin with em, friend or family....so as my question is wondering, whats typical?
btw nice catch, i can imagine you still being sore


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> ...typical


His name is a racial slur. Why is he even allowed to post?


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

we were there for five days and therewere3 of us i know the laws and we didnt keep over our limit:fishing:


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

johnpond said:


> His name is a racial slur. Why is he even allowed to post?


whats is your problem


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> ...typical


why are you being negative , whats up with the typical quote


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> ...typical


why are you so negative , there were 3 of us for five days at 10 fish each per day the cooler had 142 blues you do the math or can you count?


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

How did you keep the blues fresh for 5 days while out on the pier?? What's the secret?


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

they were kept frozen on ice the ones you see on the top were from that night the rest were packed in ice


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Now that I've done the math that was outstanding. and don't be mad at that guy the typical was referring to the bluefish. I mean you know how they are with there blue asses LOL. Just laugh at his ignorance, He can never be a threat while he hides behind his key board. Great post and keep up the good work.


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

teamhook&cook said:


> whats is your problem


I dont have a problem. I was referring to Crazy Cracka's name, wich is a racial slur brother.

That's like someone having the name Crazy *****. He should be banned. He's just here to stir the pot. Thats's his second post.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Get the smoker ready!*

Nice catch.

Sandcrab


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

johnpond said:


> I dont have a problem. I was referring to Crazy Cracka's name, wich is a racial slur brother.
> 
> That's like someone having the name Crazy *****. He should be banned. He's just here to stir the pot. Thats's his second post.


sorry about that


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

teamhook&cook said:


>


Whoa!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice haul.

And seriously, everybody needs to knock off the racial crap. It's not welcome here.


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

sand flea said:


> Nice haul.
> 
> And seriously, everybody needs to knock off the racial crap. It's not welcome here.


Thank you sand flea


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Getting back to that beautiful catch.

Teamhook&cook, did you really freeze the earlier-caught fish and then hold them on ice for a few days? If so, you might want to learn about super-chilling. It's a much better technique, that assures the highest quality of fish until you can get them home. 

The problem with keeping frozen fish on ice is that the ice actually defrosts the fish. Then, when you get home and put them back in the freezer, there's a definate loss of quality and flavor.

Being as blues don't take all that well to freezing in the first place, putting them through a freeze-thaw-freeze cycle doesn't make a lot of sense. Not when there's a better way.


----------

